# Twisp 24 carat juice



## Captain Chaos (12/1/18)

Any idea why Twisp juice is so expensive? R 199.00 for 20ml at PnP.

Do they mix 24 carat gold flakes into the juice?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/1/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Any idea why Twisp juice is so expensive? R 199.00 for 20ml at PnP.
> 
> Do they mix 24 carat gold flakes into the juice?



Twisp juices have always been relatively high priced , already 5 years ago they were around R160 for 20ml.
But they do go a long way whem used in a twisp device, i used to go through a bottle every week.

Most people that buy twisp juices use them in twisp devices (Twisp users) and the juices need to be at the right % of vg/pg 50/50 as twisp coils are dont handle high vg well (you could probably get away with a 60vg/40pg mix .

This means that if you vaping on a twisp device you are limited to the juices you can actually purchase at another vape store as most mixes are 70vg/30pg .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (15/1/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Any idea why Twisp juice is so expensive? R 199.00 for 20ml at PnP.
> 
> Do they mix 24 carat gold flakes into the juice?


I think to start off with they could ask for these prices because there was very little other options. But now they are slowly changing their game, these are very well priced...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/product-update-twisp-hp-flavours.t44489/

Added to this they are changing the capabilities of their products and venturing into the "clouds" area of vaping. I got given a Twisp Okta and a Nimbus tank...

https://www.twisp.co.za/orange-by-twisp/mods/okta-mo/oktamodsb-okta-mod-black-starterpack
https://www.twisp.co.za/orange-by-t...imtanksb24-nimbus-black-tank-24ml-starterpack

I HATE buying coils and haven't bought one since I started building RTAs two years ago. I have been given attys that take commercial coils and once the included one is finished I just bin the atty. The flavour on these coils, even with 80/20 VG/PG juices is so good that I will actually be buying more of these, it is such a solid little setup!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

